# SEAL photos



## Ravage (Mar 31, 2007)

http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/8048/sealbeach1ec4.jpg

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/3593/sealbeach2lj3.jpg

SEAL snipers - a good look at SEAL Recon Rifle:

http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/2720/sealsnipers1gg1.jpg

http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/9387/sealsnipers2ul2.jpg

http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/6977/sealsnipers3kv8.jpg

http://img455.imageshack.us/img455/6141/sealsnipers4hg3.jpg

http://img455.imageshack.us/img455/1860/sealsnipers5da5.jpg

http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/5515/sealsnipers6uy1.jpg

http://img455.imageshack.us/img455/5897/sealsnipers7sn6.jpg

And something for DDSSDV:

http://img49.imageshack.us/img49/2043/sealsdv1zf5.jpg

http://img455.imageshack.us/img455/87/sealsdv2cg7.jpg


----------



## Ex3 (Mar 31, 2007)

I re-enter your links.












SEAL snipers - a good look at SEAL Recon Rifle:


----------



## Ex3 (Mar 31, 2007)

And something for DDSSDV:











[/


----------



## Ex3 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Ex3 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Ravage (Mar 31, 2007)

As you wish :)


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 31, 2007)

Ravage are you posting these pics at the Imagery site to?

http://shadowspearmedia.com/imagery/index.php


----------



## Ravage (Mar 31, 2007)

I can if you want me to.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes Please


----------



## Ravage (Mar 31, 2007)

Done.


----------



## tova (Mar 31, 2007)

lol :) never thought of seeing SEALs with ice plants on top of their helmets but makes sense.


----------



## DDSSDV (Apr 1, 2007)

*Here are some of the ones I took...*

View attachment 1278

View attachment 1279

View attachment 1280

View attachment 1281

View attachment 1282


----------



## mutter (Apr 1, 2007)

nice photos lads, the underwater ones are kind of eerily beautiful.....


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 1, 2007)

Good pictures. I trust that none of the men whose faces appear are AD...


----------



## Ravage (Apr 2, 2007)

DoD photos. So no PERSEC here.


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 2, 2007)

> DoD photos. So no PERSEC here.


Cool beans! (Don't mind me I just worry about stuff like that, Ravage)


----------



## Ravage (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey I'm a PERSEC\OPSEC screamer my self, better safe than sorry.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 2, 2007)

No need to get into details for OPSEC, but are those sniper team photos a little dated?  I just noticed a piece of technology in a couple of the photos that I wouldn't use as a paper weight.


----------



## Sporkintraining (Apr 26, 2007)

Those are some sick photos.  Think the snipers are SDV?


----------



## Ravage (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know much about SDV Teams but I think thay are just another SEAL team so yeach, probarly. But I would ask Matchanu on MP on that issue, he was a Team guy (ST5), and a sniper at that.


----------



## EATIII (May 6, 2007)

Where Have you been, if you were around you would KNOW. Don't you Have a PT test to show?

Welcome Back!


----------

